# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  تاريخ الشيعة في المغرب

## مولاي أحمد بن محمد أمناي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إن أهمية هذه المسألة، وهي مسألة تاريخ التشيع في المغرب، تتجلى في أن متشيعة المغرب اليوم، يركزون على بعض المعطيات التاريخية، ويستدلون بها على أن المغرب بلد شيعي في الأصل، وأن الإسلام عندما تغلغل في المغرب، كان على مذهب الشيعة، محاولين بذلك أن يوطئوا لدخول هذه العقيدة، ويخففوا من النفور الذي تعانيه في الساحة الدينية.
لذلك قررت أن أتعرض لهذا المبحث، لنرى هل كان المغاربة شيعة بالفعل؟ ومتى دخل التشيع المغرب؟ وهل يمكن أن نصف المغرب بأنه كان دولة شيعية؟
ولا أريد أن أستبق البحث وأعطيك النتيجة، لكنك تصبر معي قليلا لتحكم بنفسك، وترى بعينك، ليطمئن الفؤاد، وتزول الشبهة.
المبحث الأول: الدولة الفاطمية ودخول المذهب الشيعي:
المطلب الأول : بين الأدارسة والفاطميين:
لقد دخل المولى إدريس المغرب، في أواخر القرن الثاني، وقام بتأسيس دولته الكبيرة، مستفيدا من الولاء الذي يكنه المغاربة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأهل بيته، حيث تنازل له أمير أوربة عن الملك بعد أشهر من وصوله سنة 172هجرية، واستطاع خلال سنتين أن يوحد المغرب، ويجمع شمله.[1]
فهل كان المولى إدريس ينشر المذهب الشيعي؟
إن كون المولى إدريس علويا في النسب، خارجا على سلطة العباسيين، ليس دليلا كافيا لينسب إليه أنه شيعي رافضي، فالتشيع لم يكن بالنسبة إليه وإلى الكثير من الشيعة الأُول، إلا قضية سياسية، وانتماء لعسكر المطالبين بحق آل البيت في الخلافة، ومناهضة للتسلط الذي بدأ ينشأ في رحاب الملك العباسي، فحب آل البيت ونصرتهم ومؤازرتهم وادعاء أحقيتهم بالخلافة هي عناصر التشيع في تلك المرحلة، وقصاراه تفضيل علي على عثمان رضي الله عنهما، وليس أكثر من ذلك.
يقول الدكتور محمد الحاجري: (في ذلك الوقت الذي دخل فيه التشيع إلى المغرب العربي، -أي في عهد الفاطميين- كان هذا المذهب قد تحول تحولا ظاهرا كبير الخطر ،فلم يعد كما كان الشأن فيه في مبدأ أمره مجرد دعوة لأبناء علي وفاطمة، أو ثورة على الأمويين إذ غصبوهم حقهم، واستلبوا ما كان ينبغي فيما يرون أن يكون لهم، ثم تعقبوهم وجعلوا ينكلون بهم، فإن اتجاه التشيع إلى المشرق، واتخاذه من بلاد الفرس موطنا له...كل ذلك انحرف به عن نصابه الأول ،وتحول به عن صورته الأولى، إذ أسبغ عليه ألوانا جديدة مشتقة من العقلية الفارسية بمواريثها المختلفة، وخلط ما بينه وبين هذه العقلية وصور إدراكها للإسلام)[2]
وبعد أن أوضح بعض المعالم الجديدة في التشيع الفارسي قال: ( وذلك هو التشيع الذي دخل المغرب العربي في أواخر القرن الثالث، ومن قبل دخل التشيع هذه البلاد مع إدريس بن عبد الله في أواخر القرن الثاني، ولكن ما أبعد ما بين التشيع الجديد والتشيع القديم: التشيع الفارسي والتشيع العربي... فدولة الأدارسة لم تكد تفرض مذهبا معينا، أو أن ما فرضته من ذلك إنما كان في حدود ضيقة ...قبل أن يصطبغ التشيع بتلك الصبغة الباطنية، ويرتبط بالقومية الفارسية)[3]
والحق أن المولى إدريس لم يكن شيعيا إلا بالانتماء السياسي، وبكونه من المطالبين بأحقية أهل البيت في خلافة المسلمين، ولهذا لم ينشر في المغرب إلا الدعوة السنية النقية، حتى أسماه بعض المغاربة بالفاتح الثاني للمغرب.
يقول الدكتور سعدون عباس نصر الله: (ومما يثير الاستغراب أن الأدارسة كانوا علويين شيعة، والقضاء في دولتهم على المذهب المالكي)[4] ولم يبين سبب هذا التناقض الذي أشكل عليه، ولو كان المولى إدريس شيعيا مذهبا لألزم الناس بمذهبه، فقد كانوا وهم أهل بادية، على أتم الاستعداد لقبول كل ما يأتي به المولى إدريس، وما الذي يحمله على تولية قضاة مالكيين، والمغرب الأقصى ما زال في ذلك الوقت أرضا بورا يقبل أي مذهب وصل إليه، لذلك حينما وصل أبو عبد الله الشيعي، غرس المذهب الشيعي ودعا الناس إليه، فقبلوه واعتنقوه، وهذا التناقض الذي أشكل عليه إنما يزول إذا عرفنا الفرق بين التشيع السياسي الذي كان في ذلك الوقت، والذي بينّا عناصره، وبين التشيع العقدي الديني الذي جلبه الدعاة الفاطميون.
يقول الأستاذ عبد الله كنون: (فعمل إدريس على إبلاغ الدعوة الإسلامية خالصة من الزيغ والانحراف إلى الجميع، واستنفذ الذين استهوتهم البدع والأهواء من الضلال، ووحد كلمة المغرب وقلوب أهله من يومئذ على مذهب السنة والجماعة، فلم يمل عنه بعد ذلك حتى يوم الناس هذا)[5] واستدل على أنه ليس من الشيعة بمؤازرة مالك وأبي حنيفة لخروج محمد بن الحنفية النفس الزكية على أبي جعفر، قال: (والحق أن قضية إدريس ونعني قضية العلويين بملابساتها المأساوية، وقوة حجتها، وأهمية من يناصرونها، من رجال العلم والدين، كالإمامين أبي حنيفة ومالك بن أنس، هي في غنية عن أن نلتمس لها الأسباب والعلل في شيعية كل من تطوع لخدمتها وتحمس لنصرتها...)[6] ولو كانوا شيعة لما آزرهم مالك رضي الله عنه وهو القائل عن الشيعة : (لا تكلمهم ولا ترو عنهم؛ فإنهم يكذبون). وهو الذي منع عنهم نصيبهم من الفيء، مستدلا بقوله تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ جَاؤُوا مِن بَعْدِهِمْ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَ  ا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلًّا لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ}[7] لكونهم يسبون أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، ولا يترضون عنهم.[8]
وقد وجد في أحد وجهي الدرهم المضروب في عهد الدولة الإدريسية كلمة : إدريس، وتحتها محمد رسول الله وتحتها كلمة علي. وهذا ما اعتبره بعض الباحثين الشيعة، دليلا أكيدا على أنه كان من الشيعة.
لكننا نقول: إن وجود كلمة علي على الدرهم، تدل على اعتزازه بنسبه إلى علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه، وهذا هو الشرف الذي استحق به الملك، فلذلك طبعه على درهم الدولة تقريرا لفضيلة هذا النسب، وتعزيزا للدعيمة التي قامت عليها مملكته.
ودلالة كلمة علي على الاعتزاز بالنسب مساوية من جهة قوة الدلالة على المعنى الآخر، الذي هو تشيع الدولة الإدريسية، وإذا تساوت الدلالتان، فإننا ننظر إلى القرائن التاريخية التي من شأنها أن ترجح لنا أحد هذين المعنيين، وكل القرائن تدل على أن المولى إدريس لم يكن شيعيا ،ولم ينشر في المغرب إلا المذهب السني.
بينما نجد أن تشيع الدولة الفاطمية قضية لا يناقش فيها عاقل، والأدلة التاريخية متضافرة على أنها دولة شيعية تتمسك بمذهبها وتنشره وتلزم به وتحكم على أساسه.
لذا فإن التشيع عندما دخل إلى المغرب على يد الفاطميين، بدأ يفرض على أتباعه الدخول في المذهب بالقوة، فأول ما فعل المهدي بعد أن استتب له الأمر: (أنه أمر يوم الجمعة أن يذكر اسمه في الخطبة، ويلقب بالمهدي أمير المؤمنين في جميع البلاد، فلما كان بعد صلاة الجمعة جلس رجل يعرف بالشريف ومعه الدعاة ،وأحضروا الناس، ودعوهم إلى مذهبهم، وقتل من لم يوافق)[9]، وهذا دليل على أن المغاربة لم يكونوا قبل ذلك  على مذهب الشيعة، ودليل أيضا على أن المولى إدريس لم يكن يدعوا الناس إلى مذهب جديد ويقتلهم عليه، كما فعل المهدي الفاطمي.
بل يكفي للدلالة على أن المغرب لم يعرف التشيع قبل الدولة الفاطمية، أن هذه الأخيرة حاربت دولة الأدارسة، وهي التي باءت بوزر القضاء عليها وإسقاطها سنة 305 هجرية، ولو كانت الدولة الإدريسية شيعية لما تقاتلتا.
إذاً يمكننا أن نعتبر الدولة الفاطمية أول ظهور حقيقي لمذهب الشيعة في المغرب.
وإذا علمنا أن الدولة الفاطمية كانت شيعية على مذهب الإسماعيلية، وقد علمنا مما سبق أن الشيعة الاثني عشرية تكفر الشيعة الإسماعيلية، فإن هذا كاف في إحداث القطيعة التاريخية بين التشيع الذي نحن بصدد بحثه، وهو التشيع الاثنا عشري، والذي يتبرأ عقائديا من التشيع الإسماعيلي، ويكفر أتباعه، ويعتبرهم من جملة الكفار المخالفين للحق.
لكن استخدام الشيعة لهذه الحقائق التاريخية في دعوتهم اليوم عبر القنوات والشبكات، كلفنا المزيد من البحث لرسم صورة واضحة في إثبات أن المغرب لم يقبل التشيع، ولم يتشرب هذه العقيدة، وأنه مالكي حتى النخاع.
لقد نجح الشيعة الإسماعيلية في إقامة أول دولة شيعية لهم بالمغرب على يد داعيين كبيرين بعثهما أبو جعفر الصادق، ووطء لقدوم عبيد الله المهدي، الذي كان أول ملوك الدولة الفاطمية.
المطلب الثاني: مراحل تأسيس الدولة الفاطمية: 
جاء إلى المغرب داعيتان ينشران مذهب الشيعة تمهيدا لقيام المهدي، واسمهما الحلواني وأبو سفيان، ونشرا مذهبهما في أرض كتامة من بلاد المغرب.
لما ورد خبر موتهما على رستم بن الحسن بن ذاذان، وكان من شيعة اليمن، أرسل أبا عبد الله الشيعي أو المشرقي إلى المغرب، وقال له : (إن أرض المغرب قد حرثها الحلواني وأبو سفيان، وقد ماتا وليس لها غيرك، فبادر فإنها موطأة ممهدة لك)[10] فذهب أبو عبد الله إلى الحج، وسأل عن أهل كتامة، وتعرف إليهم، وتألفهم بما أظهر من الخشوع والزهد والعبادة، ودخل معهم إلى كتامة سنة 288 وبدأ ينشر مذهبه، ونزل بفج الأخيار وأخبرهم بأن المهدي بشره بظهور أمره من فج الأخيار، وأن اسم كتامة مشتق من الكتمان.
فشل الجيش الذي بعثه والي إفريقية، إبراهيم بن الأغلب بقيادة ابنه الأحول في القضاء على أبي عبد الله الشيعي، بعد أن اشتد عوده، وتغلب على مناوئيه من البربر، فلم تستطع جيوش الوالي إنهاء أمر هذه الدعوة وإن استطاعت أن تهزمها في بعض المواقع. وبعد موت إبراهيم بن الأغلب، خلفه زيادة الله بن الأغلب الذي كان منشغلا بلهوه، وقتل الأحول، فاشتد فرح أبي عبد الله وأتباعه، وبدأ يخبرهم بقرب ظهور المهدي.
بعد أن استقرت الأوضاع لأبي عبد الله الشيعي، أرسل إلى عبيد الله بن محمد بن حبيب الذي كان يدعي بأنه هو المهدي، رجالا يخبرونه بما فتح الله عليهم، وأن الأرض موطأة لقدومه.
استطاع عبد الله المهدي أن يتخفى طيلة الطريق في زي تاجر، ولكنه وقع في الأسر على يد اليسع بن مدرار أمير سجلماسة، لكنه بقي شاكا في أمره، ولم يتيقن أنه المهدي الذي يبحث عنه، ولم يستطع أن ينتزع اعترافا من أصحابه رغم تعذيبهم.
وأرسل زيادة الله جيشا قوامه أربعين ألفا للقضاء على أبي عبد الله، فانتصر عليهم أبو عبد الله وغنم كل ما معهم، وأرسل لأبي عبيد الله المهدي رسالة في حبسه يبشره بالنصر والفتح.
تتابعت الحروب بين زيادة الله وأبي عبد الله، إلى أن هزمه واستولى على القيروان ودخل مدينة رقادة، وبعد أن دانت له إفريقية، دخل مدينة سجلماسة وانتصر على أميرها اليسع بن مدرار الذي لم يقتل عبيد الله المهدي، إذ أصر عبيد الله وأتباعه على كتمان أمره، وبأنه مجرد تاجر، ولم يجدِ تعذيب الأمير لأصحابه وابنه لكي يعترفوا بأمره، إلى أن تم الأمر لأبي عبد الله، وأخرج عبيد الله المهدي وولده من السجن في ذي الحجة سنة 296 هجرية.
أصبح عبيد الله المهدي أمير إفريقية ودانت له كل البلاد، وجمع أموال زيادة الله فقسمها على أهل كتامة، وعينهم عمالا على البلدان.
بدأ الدعاة في نشر المذهب بالقوة، وتم عرض الناس بين يدي المهدي، فمن لم يعتنق المذهب قتل.
بدأت العلاقة بين أبي عبد الله الشيعي وعبيد الله المهدي تسوء، لاستبداده بالأمر دونه، فأقدم المهدي بعد ذلك على قتل الرجل الذي وضعه على كرسي الحكم، وأهدى له هذا الملك، فتم قتل أبي عبد الله الشيعي وقتل أخاه، ومجموعة من أصحابهما، سنة 298.[11]
المبحث الثاني : موقف علماء المغرب من هذا المد الجديد:
لكن هل حل هذا المذهب أرض المغرب على الرحب والسعة، وتلقاه أهلها بالبشر والترحيب؟
لقد نزل أبو عبد الله الشيعي في قبيلة كتامة، وكان لهذه القبيلة مواصفات جعلتها ترحب بهذا الفكر الجديد، وتتبناه، لسببين رئيسيين:
1- كونها قبيلة بدوية يغلب عليها الجهل، ويتبين ذلك من عاداتها التي ذكرها الشريف الإدريسي وغيره.
2- تقطن منطقة جبلية بجبل إيكجان، قرب مدينة سطيف، التي تقع في شرق الجزائر مما يلي تونس.[12]
فكانت هذه القبيلة النواة الأولى التي اعتمد عليها الشيعي في تقوية نفوذه ونشر سلطانه، وقد كانت قد تشربت المذهب منذ وصول الداعيان الحلواني وأبو سفيان إليها.
فليس من شك في أن كتامة تشيعت واقتنعت بهذا المذهب وحاربت لأجله ودانت به.
وقد كانت كما يقول الشريف الإدريسي قبائل كثيرة، لكنها اضمحلت مع الزمن، قال: (ولم يبق من كتامة في وقت تأليفنا لهذا الكتاب إلا نحو أربعة آلاف رجل)[13] أي في القرن السادس فالشريف توفي سنة 560 هجرية.
لكن الوضع في حواضر إفريقية كان مختلفا...
فلقد جابه العلماء هذا المذهب الشيعي، وكفروه ورفضوه، وشهدت القيروان كبرى حواضر المغرب، صراعا واسعا، على المستوى الفكري والسياسي بين المذهبين.
فقد نشب صراع بين دعاة عبيد الله المهدي وبين العامة من أهل القيروان، بسبب ما بدأوا يدعون إليه وينشرونه، حتى اضطر عبيد الله إلى كفهم عن دعوة العامة إلى التشيع، تسكينا للوضع[14].
وبعد ذلك بدأ يحاول استقطاب العلماء واستمالتهم، فكان يدعوهم إلى مجالسته ومناظرته.
وقد اشتهرت المناظرات بين أبي العباس أخي عبيد الله وبين الشيخ سعيد بن محمد بن الحديد، وكان يغلبه بالحق، ويظهر عليه، حتى اشتهر بذلك، وحتى قال له ابنه: (اتق الله في نفسك ولا تبالغ في مناظرة الرجل،فقال له حسبي من له غضبت وعن دينه ذببت)[15]
ثم بدأت الأمور تتوتر أكثر فأكثر، وبدأت الدعوة إلى التشيع تفرض نفسها بالقوة، وهنا وقف علماء القيروان وقفتهم الشهيرة التي سجلها لهم التاريخ، وذبوا عن دين الله واسترخصوا أرواحهم في سبيل ذلك:
ولعل هذا النص يوضح لنا بعض ملامح هذه المرحلة:
(كان عبد الله المعروف بالمحتال، صاحب القيروان، شدّ في طلب أهل العم، ليشرّقهم[16]، فطلب الشيخ أبا سعيد ابن أخي هشام. وأبا محمد التبّان وأبا القاسم بن شبلون، وأبا محمد ابن أبي زيد، وأبا الحسن القابسي، رضي الله عنهم. فاجتمعوا في مسجد ابن اللجام واتفقوا على الفرار. فقال لهم ابن التبان: أنا أمضي إليه، وأكفيكم مؤونة الاجتماع، ويكون كل واحد منكم في داره. ويقال إنهم أرادوا السير إلى عبد الله. فقال لهم: أنا أمضي إليه، أبيع روحي من الله دونكم، لأنكم إن أتي عليكم، وقع على الإسلام وهن. ويقال إنه قال لعبد الله: لما دخل عليه جئتك عن قوم إيمانهم مثل الجبال، أقلّهم يقيناً أنا. فحدث بعض من حضر، قال: كنت مع عبد الله، وقد احتفل مجلسه بأصحابه، وفيهم الداعيان: أبو طالب، وأبو عبد الله. لعنهم الله. وقد وجه إلى ابن التبان، فإذا به داخل، وعيناه توقدان، كأنهما عينا شجاع. فدخل وسلم. فقال: أبطأت عنا يا أبا محمد. فقال: في شغلك، كتاب ألفته في فضائل أهل البيت الساعة. أتاني به المجلد، ودفعه إليّ. فقال: يا أبا محمد ناظر هؤلاء الدعاة. قال: في ماذا؟ قال في فضائل أهل البيت. فقال لهما: ما تحفظان في ذلك. فقال له أبو طالب: أنا أحفظ حديثان - ولحن - ثم سأل الآخر، فقال له: وأنا أحفظ حديثان. فقال فيما ذان الحديثان اللذان تحفظ أنت؟ فقال له: هما يحفظان حديثان - ونطق بلحنهما - وأنا أحفظ في ذلك تسعين حديثاً، فأولى بهما الرجوع إلي. ثم قال عبد الله: يا أبا محمد، من أفضل أبو بكر أو عليّ؟ قال: ليس هذا موضعه. فقال: لابد، فقال: أبو بكر أفضل من علي. فقال عبد الله: أيكون أبو بكر أفضل من خمسة، جبريل عليه السلام سادسهم؟ فقال أبو محمد: أيكون عليّ أفضل من اثنين، الله ثالثهما؟ إني أقول لك ما بين الوجهين، وأنت تأتيني بأخبار الآحاد. فضاق عبد الله، وقال: فمن أفضل عائشة أو فاطمة. فقال له: هذا آخر، سؤالك الأول؟ قال: لابد. قال: عائشة رضي الله عنها، وسائر أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل من فاطمة. قال: من أين؟ فقال له قال الله تعالى: {يَا نِسَاء النَّبِيِّ لَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ مِّنَ النِّسَاء}[17] فيقال، إن بعض الدعاة قال له في هذه المسألة. أيما أفضل، امرأة أبوها رسول الله، صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأمها خديجة الكبرى، وزوجها علي بن أبي طالب ابن عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وولداها الحسن والحسين، سيدا شباب أهل الجنة. أو امرأة، أمها أم رومان وأبوها عبد الله ابن أبي قحافة؟ فقال له أبو محمد: أيهما أفضل عندك، امرأة إذا طلقها زوجها، أو مات عنها تزوجها عشرون زوجاً؟ أو امرأة إذا مات عنها زوجها أو طلقها لم تحل لأحد؟ فيحكى، أن أبا عبد الله قال له: يا أبا محمد أنت شيخ المؤمنين، ومن يوثق بك، أدخل العهد وخذ البيعة. فعطف عليه أبو محمد وقال له: شيخ له ستون سنة، يعرف حلال الله وحرامه، ويرد على اثنين وسبعين فرقة، يقال له هذا؟ لو نُشِرتُ بين اثنين، ما فارقت مذهب مالك. فلم يعارضه، وقال لمن حوله: امضوا معه. فخرجوا ومعهم سيوف مصلتة. فمر بجماعة من الناس ممن أحضر، لأخذ الدعوة. فوقف عليهم فقال: تثبتوا ليس بينكم وبين الله عزّ وجلّ إلا الإسلام).[18]
ويصف لنا القاضي عياض هذه الفترة الحرجة، قال: (كان أهل السنة بالقيروان أيام بني عبيد، في حالة شديدة من الاهتضام والتستر. كأنهم ذمة. تجري عليهم في كثرة الأيام محن شديدة. ولما أظهر بنو عبيد أمرهم، ونصبوا حسيناً الأعمى السبّاب لعنه الله تعالى، في الأسواق، للسب بأسجاعٍ لُقِّنها. يوصل منها إلى سب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، في ألفاظ حفظها. كقوله لعنه الله: العنوا الغار وما وعى، والكساء وما حوى. وغير ذلك. وعلقت رؤوس الأكباش والحمر، على أبواب الحوانيت، عليها قراطيس معلقة، مكتوب فيها أسماء الصحابة. اشتد الأمر على أهل السنة. فمن تكلم أو تحرك قتل، ومثّل به)[19]
ومن هؤلاء أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الله الزبيري المعروف بالقلانسي: ضرب سبع مائة سوط وحبس في دار البحر أربعة أشهر، بسبب تأليف كتاب الإمامة.[20]
يقول القاضي النعمان وهو لسان الشيعة في ذلك الوقت: (لما كانت أيام المستنصر وفد إليه الحسن بن الصباح، فأشاع هذا المذهب في الأقطار ودعا الكافة إليه، واستباح الدماء بمخالفته؛ فاشتد النكير، وكثر الصائح عليهم من كل ناحية حتى أخرجوهم عن الإسلام ونفوهم عن الملة).[21]
وكان من مواجهة العلماء لهذا المذهب أن أفتوا بكفر بني عبيد ولعنهم والتبرؤ منهم.
قال الذهبي: (وقد أجمع علماء المغرب على محاربة آل عبيد لما شهروه من الكفر الصراح الذي لا حيلة فيه .وقد رأيت في ذلك تواريخ عدة ،يصدق بعضها بعضا)[22]
قال القاضي عياض في ترجمة أبو محمد الكراني من علماء القيروان: (سئل عن من أكرهه بنو عبيد على الدخول في دعوتهم، أو يقتل؟ قال: يختار القتل، ولا يعذر أحد بهذا، إلا من كان أول دخولهم البلد. فيسأل إن يعرف أمرهم، وأما بعد، فقد وجب الفرار، فلا يعذر أحد بالخوف بعد إقامته، لأن المقام في موضع يطلب من أهله تعطيل الشرائع، لا يجوز، وإنما أقام من هنا من العلماء والمتعبدين على المباينة لهم، لئلا يخلو بالمسلمين عدوهم، فيفتنوهم عن دينهم. قال: وعلى هذا كان حبيب بن حمدون ونظراؤه، القطّان، وأبو الفضل الممسي، ومروان بن نصرون والجبنياني والسبائي، وبه يقولون ويفتون. وقال أبو يوسف بن عبد الله الرعيني في كتابه: أجمع علماء القيروان أبو محمد، وأبو الحسن القابسي، وأبو القاسم ابن شبلون، وأبو علي بن خلدون، وأبو بكر الطبني، وأبو بكر بن عذرة: أن حال بني عبيد، حال المرتدين والزنادقة، بما أظهروه من خلاف الشريعة، فلا يورثون بالإجماع، وحال الزنادقة بما أخفوه من التعطيل. فيقتلون بالزندقة. قال : ولما حمل أهل طرابلس إلى بني عبيد، أضمروا أن يدخلوا في دينهم، عند الإكراه. ثم ردوا من الطريق سالمين. فقال ابن أبي زيد رضي الله عنه: هم كفّار لاعتقادهم ذلك)[23].
وهذه من أشد المواقف التي مرت علي من علماء السنة تجاه الشيعة، حتى أنهم لم يعذوا من ألجئ إلى القتل.
وحكي عن ابن التبان أنه رأى الناس يوما مجتمعين في عاشوراء فبكى، فقيل له ما يبكيك، فقال: (والله ما أخشى عليهم من الذنوب لأن مولاهم كريم، وإنما أخشى أن يشكوا في كفر بني عبيد فيدخلوا النار)[24]
وسئل ابن عذرة عن خطباء بني عبيد. وقيل له: إنهم يثنون عليهم. قال: (أليس يقولون: اللهم صل على عبدك الحاكم، وورّثه الأرض؟ قالوا: نعم. قال أرأيتم لو أن خطيباً خطب فأثنى على الله تعالى ورسوله، فأحسن الثناء، ثم قال: أبو جهل في الجنة، أيكون كافراً؟ قالوا: نعم. قال: فالحاكم أشر من أبي جهل)[25]
وسئل الداودي عن المسألة فقال: (خطيبهم الذي يخطب لهم، يدعو يوم الجمعة. كافر يقتل. ولا يستتاب، وتحرم عليه زوجته، ولا يرث ولا يورث ماله في المسلمين. وتعتق أمهات أولاده، ويكون مدبروه للمسلمين. يعتق أثلاثهم، بموته، لأنه لم يبق له مال. ويؤدى مكاتبوه للمسلمين ويعتقون بالأداء، ويرجعون بالعجز، وأحكامه كلها، أحكام الكفر. فإن تاب وأظهر الندم، ولم يكن أخذ دعوة القوم، قبلت توبته. ومن صلى وراءه، خوفاً، أعاد ظهراً أربعاً. ثم لا يقيم إذا أمكنه الخروج، ولا عذر له بكثرة عيال ولا غيره)[26]
ولم يكتف العلماء بهذا الفتاوى الصريحة والجريئة، بل خرجوا على بني عبيد بسيوفهم، وجاهدوهم بأنفسهم وأموالهم.
فعندما ثار الخارجي مخلد بن كيداد المعروف بأبي يزيد على بني عبيد، تردد بعض العلماء في بادئ الأمر في القيام معه لموقفهم من الخوارج، لكنهم أجمعوا أمرهم بعد تشاور، وعزموا على الخروج مع أبي يزيد، لأن أبا يزيد من أهل القبلة، وبنو عبيد كفار ليسوا من أهل القبلة. 
قال القاضي عياض: (وكان في قبائل زناتة، رجل منهم، يكنى بأبي يزيد، ويعرف بالأعرج صاحب الحمار، واسمه مخلد بن كيداد، من بني يفرن، وكان يتحلى بنسك عظيم، ويلبس جبة صوف قصيرة الكمين، ويركب حماراً، وقومه له على طاعة عظيمة. وكان يبطن رأي الصفرية. ويتمذهب بمذهب الخوارج. فقام على بني عبيد، والناس يتمنون قائماً عليهم. فتحرك الناس لقيامه، واستجابوا له. وفتح البلاد، ودخل القيروان، وفرّ إسماعيل إلى مدينة المهدية، فنفر الناس مع أبي يزيد، إلى حربه. وخرج بهم فقهاء القيروان، وصلحاؤهم، ورأوا أن الخروج معه متعين، لكفرهم. إذ هو من أهل القبلة... وكذلك كان أبو إسحاق السبائي، يقول. ويشير بيده إلى أصحاب أبي يزيد. هؤلاء من أهل القبلة لقتالهم. فإن ظفرنا بهم، لم ندخل تحت طاعة أبي يزيد، والله يسلط عليه إماماً عادلاً، يخرجه عنا)[27].
فاجتمعوا للخروج، وخطبهم أحمد بن أبي الوليد وحرضهم .وقال :  (جاهدوا من كفر بالله، وزعم أنه رب من دون الله ،وغير أحكام الله ،وسب نبيه وأصحاب نبيه .فبكى الناس بكاء شديدا .وقال : اللهم إن هذا القرمطي الكافر المعروف بابن عبيد الله ،المدعي الربوبية ،جاحد لنعمتك ،كافر بربوبيتك .طاعن على رسلك ،مكذب بمحمد نبيك ،سافك للدماء .فالعنه لعنا وبيلا ،واخزه خزيا طويلا ،واغضب عليه بكرة وأصيلا .ثم نزل فصلى بهم الجمعة)[28]
وكان معظم علماء القيروان حاضرا في هذه المعركة. وكانت سبعة بنود. بند أحمر للممسي مكتوب فيه: لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله. لا حكم إلا لله، وهو خير الحاكمين. وبندان أحمران لربيع (القطان)، في أحدهما: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم. لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله. وفي أحدهما: نصر من الله وفتح قريب، على يد الشيخ أبي يزيد. اللهم انصر وليك على من سب نبيّك، وأصحاب نبيّك. وبند أصفر لأبي العرب مكتوب فيه: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم. قاتلوا أئمّة الكُفر الآية. وبند أخضر لأبي نصر الزاهد، فيه: لا إله إلا الله. قاتلوهم يعذبهم الله بأيديكم. وبند أبيض للسبائي، فيه: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم. محمد رسول الله، وأبو بكر الصديق، وعمر الفاروق. وبند أبيض للعشّاء، وهو أكبرهم، فيه مكتوب: لا إله إلا الله. " إلا تنصروه فقد نصره الله "[29]
وقتل في هذه المعركة خمسة وثلاثون من علماء وصلحاء القيروان.[30]
وهكذا قاوم العلماء هذا المذهب بأقوالهم وأفعالهم، واستبسلوا في دفعه عن أرضهم وبلادهم.
ولقد كان لهذه المقاومة أثرها على باقي مناطق المغرب العربي، إذ كانت القيروان وعلماءها آنذاك هم المقتدى بهم، وكانت الفتاوى تؤخذ عنهم، وكان أهل المغرب الأقصى بحواضره يتبعون القيروان وعلماءها.
فما دام العبيديون قد فشلوا في إقناع أهل القيروان بالمذهب الشيعي وإلزامهم به وهم قلب دولتهم ومركز قوتهم، وينبوع دعوتهم، فإن عجزهم عن إقناع غيرهم من باب أولى.
وخصوصا المغرب الأقصى الذي لم يستقر المقام فيه للعبيديين، وبقي يتنازعه الخوارج من جهة، والأمويون في الأندلس من جهة أخرى.
فمن جهة استمرت دولة الأدارسة السنية في فاس، حتى سنة 309 هـ، حتى تم إسقاطها على يد مصالة بن حبوس الذي أرسله العبيديون لإخضاع هذه المناطق، ولم تمر ثلاثة أشهر حتى عاد الحسن بن محمد بن القاسم بن إدريس المعروف بالحجام، واسترد مدينة فاس وقتل عاملها من طرف الفاطميين.
لكن غُدر به من طرف أحد عماله ويدعى حامد بن حمدان الهمداني، إذ كان من شيعة اليمن، فتآمر ضد دولته لصالح مذهبه، واستدعى الجيش الفاطمي بعد أن سجن أمير فاس، وعزله عن جنده، فبيتهم الشيعة الفاطميون، وسقطت فاس سنة 313.[31]
كان القائد هذه المرة هو موسى بن أبي العافية، الذي نجح في إسقاط دولة الأدارسة في تلمسان أيضا، وذلك سنة 319هـ ليصفوَ الجو في المغرب الأقصى للعبيديين، لكنه لم يلبث إلا يسيرا حتى حول ولاءه إلى الأمويين، ليرسل الفاطميون جيشا آخر إلى فاس، ثم يهجم الأدارسة مرة أخرى على هذا الجيش بعد أن نجح في القضاء على جيش أبي العافية.
لتخرج فاس عن سلطة العبيديين مرة أخرى سنة 322هـ، فأرسلوا حملة أخرى في السنة التي تليها، وحاصروا مدينة فاس، لكنهم اتفقوا على الصلح هذه المرة، وأعطى أهل فاس البيعة للعبيديين، على أن يكون واليهم منهم، وإذا علمنا أن الدولة الفاطمية انتقلت إلى مصر سنة 361هـ، تبين لنا أن المذهب الشيعي لم يجد الوقت الكافي ليغرس نفسه في هذا القطر المضطرب من المغرب.
أما في شمال المغرب الأقصى فقد كانت الأمور أشد اضطرابا، وقامت ولاية نكور في شمال المغرب، على يد أمرائها من بني صالح، بالدفاع عن هذه المناطق الواسعة في شمال المغرب، واستمر صراع الفاطميين والأمويين عليها إلى أن صفت للأمويين بعد حروب سجال.
بعد كل هذه الصراعات وكل هذه الحروب، وكل هذه الضغوطات التي قوضت المذهب، قرر الخليفة الفاطمي المعز، أن ينهج نهجا جديدا في التعامل مع الواقع، ويلجأ إلى المهادنة والموادعة، بعدما رأى أن العنف لم ينفع في بسط نفوذ العبيديين في المغرب، لا من الناحية السياسية ولا حتى المذهبية.
ويظهر لنا بعد هذا العرض المختصر لأحوال المغرب الأقصى في تلك الفترة، أن التشيع لم يستطع أن يجد محضنا له في تلك المنطقة لأسباب أهمها:
1- الاضطرابات السياسية: إذ لم يستقر مقام العبيديين في المغرب الأقصى، ولم تهدأ الثورات عليهم، فما كادت تهدأ الفتنة بين رجال المهدي وأهل القيروان، والتي أمر المهدي أتباعه على إثرها بالكف عن دعوة العامة إلى التشيع، حتى ثار عليه الخوارج في صقلية وفي تاهرت، واندلعت على إثرها ثورة الخوارج الكبرى على يد أبي يزيد، والتي عمت المغرب كله، وحازت مباركة الفقهاء ودعمهم، واشتدت نيرانها في عهد القائم ولده، وكبر شأنها في عهد المنصور، الذي ما لبث أن توفي قبل أن يقضي عليها، حتى جاء المعز، الذي انتهج سياسة الموادعة والمهادنة.
2- تأثير المدرسة القيروانية في الساحة الدينية: فقد كان لتلك المقاومة صداها في باقي حواضر المغرب، وكانت تلك الفتاوى القيروانية في تكفير العبيديين تطعيما مضادا ضد هذه الدعوة.
3- تأثير الخلافة الأموية السنية: في الأندلس على مجريات الأحداث، وتدخلها المستمر في قلب الوضع على العبيديين.
4- التأثير الديني للمدرسة الأندلسية السنية بعلماءها الكبار.
5- تمسك المغاربة بالمذهب السني الذي نشرته الدولة الإدريسية.
6- مقاومة الأدارسة في وسط المغرب وبني صالح في شماله لهذا المد.
فلم يتشيع من المغرب إلا قبيلة كتامة وشرذمة من بعض القبائل الأخرى، وحتى كتامة لم تتشيع كلها، كالعالم الكبير عبد الرحيم بن أحمد الكتامي المتوفى سنة 413هـ، الذي قال عنه القاضي عياض: (كان كبير قومه كتامة ،وإليه كانت الرحلة في المغرب...قال: وكان أكثر مدته في قومه كتامة، رأسا فيهم)[32] وكان من تلامذة بن أبي زيد رحمهم الله.
ومنهم أبو زيد عبد الرحمن بن مسعود الكتامي، توفي بعد 390[33]
وعبد العزيز بن عبد الرحيم بن أحمد بن الفخور الكتامي توفي 430هـ[34]
وغيرهم كثير.
فهذا يدل على أن كتامة لم تكن كلها من أتباع المذهب الشيعي.
عموما فإني لم أعثر على أي أثر لهذا المذهب في المغرب العربي، ولا حتى أيام قوة الدولة العبيدية وشدتها، وكل ما وجد في هذه الفترة هو الفتاوى في تكفير العبيديين، وبعض المناظرات التي تدل على مدى المقاومة التي مني بها دعاة التشيع في المغرب.
وكما مر فإن قبيلة كتامة، قد اضمحلت حتى لم يبق منها في القرن العاشر إلا ما يقارب أربعة آلاف شخص، وكما رأينا فإن من هذه القبيلة نفسها من كان من علماء السنة، ولم أجد في ما بين يدي من كتب تراجم الشيعة، غير رجل واحد ممن ترجم له ونُسب إلى هذه القبلية، وهو أبو طالب الحسن بن عمار الكتامي، وقد رحل مع الفاطميين، وكان قاضي طرابلس الشام، وتوفي سنة 464هـ.[35]
فلم  أجد إلا واحدا من هذه القبيلة ممن صار له ذكر في أوساط الشيعة وصار من قضاتهم، بينما وجدت حوالي العشرة، من فقهاء السنة الذين ينسبون إلى هذه القبيلة في هذه الفترة.
المبحث الثالث: نهاية المذهب الشيعي في المغرب:
لقد عانى العبيديون كثيرا من المغاربة، واضطر المعز إلى أن يلجأ إلى الموادعة والمهادنة، حين بدأ يحس بفشله في المغرب، فتوجهت أنظاره إلى المشرق، بعد أن يئس من هذا الشعب العنيد...
قال في رسالة له لأحد المقربين منه: (وقد ابتلانا الله برعي الحمير الجهال، فإنا لم نزل نتلطف في هدايتهم، ومسايرة أحوالهم، إلى أن يختم الله لنا بالحسنى، والخروج من بين أظهرهم على أحمد حال)[36]
وقال له بلكين بن زيري حين أراد أن يستخلفه على أرض المغرب: (يا مولانا: أنت وآباؤك الأئمة من ولد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما صفا لكم المغرب، فكيف يصفوا لي وأنا صنهاجي بربري؟ قتلتني يا مولاي بلا سيف ولا رمح)[37].
ومن هنا ابتدأ تاريخ النهاية، ورفع الله المحنة عن العلماء، وانقلبت الكفة، وبدأ الوضع ينقلب على الشيعة، حتى بدأ العامة وبعض الناس بالتطاول عليهم، والتعرض لهم.
كما وقع للقاضي النعمان، وهو من أشهر علماء الفاطمية، وكتابهم. وقد بلغه من الأذى ما جعله يكتب للمعز رسالة يشكو فيها معاناته وما يلقاه من السب والشتم، والمضايقة.
فأجابه بجواب يظهر فيه ضعف الخليفة وعدم قدرته على الدفاع عن أتباعه المخلصين.
فكان مما قال له: (هذه الألسنة الحداد، هي متاجر النساء والسفل والأوغاد، تذهب بالإعراض عنها، وتزول بالاطراح لها، وتزيد وتعظم ما علم السفل بنَفاقها، فلا تصغ إلى سماعها، ولا تلق بالا لها...ومع هذا فللملك سياسة يساس بها، ولنا حدود لن نتعداها، والله يظهر أمره على رغم الراغمين، ولو كره المشركون)[38]
فبدأ المعز يبحث له عن مكان آخر ينشر فيه مذهبه، وتنتعش فيه دولته، وأيس أشد اليأس من أن يستقر له المغرب، أو أن يتحول المغاربة عن مذهبهم.
فعزم على الخروج إلى مصر، وفكر فيمن يخلفه على المغرب، ففكر أولا في جعفر بن يحيى، الذي اشترط شروطا أغضبت المعز، فصرف النظر عنه إلى بلكين بن زيري الذي أظهر الخضوع والوفاء.
وعندما طلب منه ذلك، تعذر في بادئ الأمر، ثم قبل على أن يبقى الخراج والقضاء تحت أمر المعز مباشرة و،لا يتخذ رأيا إلا بمشاورته.
فاستحسن منه المعز هذا الصنيع وشكره، فلما انصرف بلكين، قال له عم أبيه، أبو طالب أحمد بن المهدي عبيد الله: (يا مولانا: وتثق بهذا القول من يوسف أنه يفي بما ذكره ؟ فقال المعز: يا عمنا: كم بين قول يوسف وقول جعفر ؟ واعلم يا عم، أن الأمر الذي طلبه جعفر ابتداءً، هو آخر ما يصير إليه أمر يوسف، فإذا تطاولت المدة سينفرد بالأمر، ولكن هذا أولى وأحسن وأجود عند ذوي العقل، وهو نهاية ما يفعله من يترك دياره.)[39]
فقد أحس المعز بهذه الفجوة الكبيرة بينه وبن شعبه، وأيقن أن المغرب سيعود إلى ما كان عليه، وأن بلكين بن زيري لن يفي بما ذكره...
وكان خروج المعز لثمان بقين من شوال سنة 361هـ.
يقول الدكتور محمد الحاجري: (لقد كان المعز يستشف ببصيرته ما يؤول إليه أمر العبيديين في أفريقية والمغرب عامة، ولعل أقصى ما كان يرجوه وهو يفارق إفريقية، أن تظل تابعة له معترفة به، أما الصبغة الشيعية، فقد علم أن لا رجاء له فيها)[40]
لقد حاول التشيع فرض نفسه على المغرب بقوة السلطان وسلطة القوة، وقد أثارت هذه القوة ردة فعل موازية لها في القوة أو أشد منها، وفجأة تلاشت قوة الدفع لدى المذهب الشيعي لتندفع تلك القوة التي أثارتها ردة الفعل وتكتسح المجال، وتنفجر بعد الضغط الذي كبتها طيلة تلك السنين.
وليس من الصعب الآن أن نتصور الوضع الذي فرضته المرحلة، بالنسبة للذين بقوا على هذا المذهب، بعد ذهاب الدولة التي كانت تسندهم وتدعمهم.
لقد آثر كثير منهم المغادرة، وكان من قبائل كتامة من رافق الدولة في خروجها من المغرب، وهذا أمر طبيعي بالنسبة للمقربين من الخليفة، أن يصطحبهم في جهاده الجديد، ويكونوا في طلائع جيشه، والمقدمين من قواده.
بينما بقيت قلة قليلة من قبيلة كتامة ممن ناصر الدعوة وتبناها، وسكنوا في حي خاص بهم من أحياء القيروان يسمى "حي المقلي" والذي كان خاصا بالشيعة، وقد رأينا بعض ملامح الإذاية التي بدأت تلحقهم أيام المعز.
إلى أن جاء المعز بن باديس الخليفة الرابع من عائلة زيري، وأعلن رسميا تبنيه للمذهب المالكي، وإلغاءه لكل المذاهب التي كانت في المغرب، كمذهب الخوارج، ومذهب التشيع، وأعلن مبايعته لبني العباس.[41]
يقول الدكتور الحاجري: (ولم يكن هذا التحول الذي حدث في سياسة الدولة الزيرية، وهذه القطيعة بين القيروان والقاهرة، إلا مسايرة من السلطة الحاكمة لطبقات الشعب، ورعاية للاتجاه السائد فيه، واستجابة لما كان لا يزال يسري في نوازع ذلك الشعب، فقهائه وعامته، على درجات متفاوتة، من إنكار لذلك الذي جاءت به هذه الدولة الجديدة)[42] 
عند ذلك برز الحقد الذي احتقن في نفوس المغاربة منذ سنين، فبعد أن رحلت الدولة التي كانت تدعم هذا المذهب، جاء الوقت الآن ليتعرى الشيعة من أي دعم سياسي يحميهم، بعد أن تنكر لهم المعز بن باديس، فأقدم المغاربة على قتل الشيعة، وارتكاب مجزرة بشعة في حقهم، ليتم بذلك القضاء على التواجد الشيعي في المنطقة، يقول ابن الأثير:
(في هذه السنة –أي سنة 407هـ- في المحرم قتلت الشيعة بجميع بلاد أفريقية .وكان سبب ذلك، أن المعز بن باديس ركب ومشى في القيروان، والناس يسلمون عليه ويدعون له ،فاجتاز بجماعة فسأل عنهم، فقيل هؤلاء رافضة يسبون أبا بكر وعمر، فقال رضي الله عن أبي بكر وعمر، فانصرفت العامة من فورها إلى درب المقلي من القيروان، وهي تجتمع به الشيعة، فقتلوا منهم، وكان ذلك شهوة العسكر وأتباعهم، طمعا في النهب، وانبسطت أيدي العامة في الشيعة، وأغراهم عامل القيروان وحرضهم .وسبب ذلك أنه كان قد أصلح أمور البلد ،فبلغه أن المعز بن باديس يريد عزله ،فأراد فساده، فقتل من الشيعة خلق كثير، وأحرقوا بالنار، ونهبت ديارهم، وقتلوا في جميع أفريقية ،واجتمع جماعة منهم إلى قصر المنصور قريب القيروان، فتحصنوا به فحصرهم العامة، وضيقوا عليهم ،فاشتد عليهم الجوع، فأقبلوا يخرجون والناس يقتلونهم حتى قتلوا عن آخرهم، ولجأ من كان منهم بالمهدية إلى الجامع فقتلوا كلهم)[43]. 
وفي الحقيقة نجد أن هذا العنف قد تولد عن سنوات من الاضطهاد والقمع والمعاناة، وما أن أتيحت الفرصة، حتى كال السنة للشيعة بنفس المكيال الذي كانوا يكيلون لهم منه، وسقوهم من نفس الكأس التي لطالما سقوهم منها.
وكانت هذه هي الضربة القاضية التي قصمت المذهب، ومسحت أي وجود له بعد ذلك اليوم.
ولا بد أن يكون هناك بقايا قد آثرت إخفاء عقيدتها، ولا بد أيضا أن تموت عقيدتهم المخفية معهم، وتدفن معهم في قبورهم.
وبهذا لم يبق أي أثر للشيعة في بلاد المغرب.
يقول السيد محسن الأمين –من علماء الشيعة في القرن الماضي- في كتابه أعيان الشيعة، الذي تتبع فيه الشيعة عبر مختلف الأزمنة والأمكنة، بعد أن ذكر هذه الحادثة: (ولا يعرف اليوم هناك أحد من الشيعة)[44]
ويتلخص من هذا المبحث أمور:
1- جاء رجلان شيعيان إلى المغرب وكونوا بعد ذلك دولة، وهذا يدل على مدى خطورة هذا المذهب وتمرسه.
2- رفض المغاربة المذهب وقاوموه فكريا وعسكريا.
3- بعد أن فقد المذهب الغطاء القمعي والمادي ثار ضده المغاربة وقاوموه بضرواة.
4- شارك العامة في القضاء على المذهب بالمجزرة الكبرى التي أوقعوها بالشيعة.
ويمكن أن نقسم مراحل التواجد الشيعي في المغرب إلى مرحلتين:
1- مرحلة التأسيس: وتمتد من سنة 296 التي بويع فيها عبيد الله المهدي، إلى خروج الفاطميين من المغرب سنة 361، أي مدة 65 عاما، وتميزت بما يلي:
أ- الصراع الفكري بين علماء القيروان والعبيديين، وإصدار الفتاوى بتكفير العبيديين.
ب- الثورات العسكرية المتتالية، وخروج أبي يزيد.
ج- محاولة إلزام الناس بالمذهب بواسطة القوة.
د- في أواخر هذه الفترة بدأ الشيعة يتعرضون للمضايقة، ولجأت الدولة إلى المصانعة والمداراة.
2- مرحلة التقوقع وبداية الانهيار: وتمتد من خروج العبيديين إلى القاهرة، إلى مبايعة المعز بن باديس للدولة العباسية سنة 407هـ، أي مدة 46 سنة، وتميزت هذه الفترة بـ:
أ- انحسار المذهب وتقوقعه في أحياء خاصة.
ب- التعرض للمضايقات والأذى.
ج- تعري المذهب من أي دعم فكري أو سياسي.
د- بروز بوادر الانتقام السني من الشيعة.
هـ- القيام بمجزرة كبرى للقضاء على المذهب.
ويمكننا القول بأن المذهب الشيعي في المغرب كان كمرض ظهر في بعض أجساء الجسم المغربي، ولاقى ما لاقى من المقاومة، ثم تلاشى دون أن يحقق أدنى نتيجة أو يترك أي أثر.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[1]   دولة الأدارسة في المغرب، للدكتور سعدون عباس نصر الله دار النهضة العربية (7-76) بتصرف.
[2]   مرحلة التشيع في المغرب العربي – محمد الحاجري(7)
[3]   نفس الموضع من المصدر السابق
[4]   دولة الأدارسة في المغرب، العصر الذهبي، سعدون عباس نصر الله ص126 طبعة دار النهضة العربية.
[5]   دعوة الحق العدد الثاني ، السنة الثانية عشرة ديسنبر يناير 1969 عنوان المقال: إدريس الأكبر وإدريس الأصغر لعبد الله كنون ص ص42
[6]   نفس المصدر السابق
[7]   الحشر (10)
[8]   ترتيب المدارك (2/46).
[9]   اتعاظ الحنفاء (1/17)
[10]   اتعاظ الحنفا ج (1 /14)
[11]   انظر قصة دخولهم إلى المغرب في تاريخ ابن خلدون ج4 ص31 فما بعدها.
[12]   انظر نزهة المشتاق في اختراق الآفاق للشريف الإدريسي (1/269)
[13]   نفس المصدر (1/267)
[14]   مرحلة التشيع في المغرب العربي ص33
[15]   طبقات علماء إفريقية (199) طبعة الجزائر سنة 1322هـ
[16]   نسبة إلى المشرق، وكان هذا اللقب يستخدم في ذلك الوقت لمن تشيع.
[17]   سورة الأحزاب (32)
[18]   ترتيب المدارك  (1/353)
[19]   ترتيب المدارك (1/364)
[20]   نفس المصدر (1/454)
[21]   اتعاظ الحنفا (1/319)
[22]   سير أعلام النبلاء - الذهبي (15 /  154 – 159)
[23]   ترتيب المدارك  (2/38)
[24]   نفس المصدر  (1/453)
[25]   نفس المصدر  (2 /38)
[26]   ترتيب المدارك (2/38)
[27]   ترتيب المدارك (1/364)
[28]   سير أعلام النبلاء (15 /156)
[29]   ترتيب المدارك (1/ 370)
[30]   نفس المصدر
[31]   أثر القبائل العربية في الحياة المغربية الدكتور مصطفى بوضيف أحمد (1/340-343) طبعة دار النشر الدار البيضاء
[32]   ترتيب المدارك (2/39)
[33]   نفس المصدر (1/460)
[34]   نفس المصدر (2 /64)
[35]   أعيان الشيعة –محسن الأمين (5 /217)
[36]   المجالس والمسايرات للقاضي النعمان، ص396 نقلا عن مرحلة التشيع في المغرب العربي ص138
[37]   اتعاظ الحنفا (143)
[38]   اتعاظ الحنفا (350)
[39]   المصدر السابق (143)
[40]   مرحلة التشيع في المغرب العربي (138)
[41]   انظر المؤنس (82)  ط تونس 1387
[42]   مرحلة التشيع في المغرب العربي (141)
[43]  الكامل في التاريخ - ابن الأثير  (9 / 294 - 295)
[44]  أعيان الشيعة (1/ 196)
و كتبه : الشيخ حامد الإدريسي

----------


## ابو حسان السلفي

جزاك الله خيرا حبيبي ابو العسل

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

بارك الله فيكم وفي الشيخ حامد ..

وللدكتور أبولبابة حسين كتاب بعنوان : " موقف متصوفه أفريقيه وزهادها من الاحتلال العبيدى " ، بين فيه موقف المتصوفة - على انحرافهم - من طموحات الرافضة في المغرب .

بخلاف بعض المتصوفة الآن ، الذين أصبحوا قنطرة " التشيع " - للأسف - .

----------


## قرطبة الفردوس

حفظ الله اخواننا في المغرب من خطر الشيعة والتشيع احفاد المعز بن باديس ويوسف بن تاشفين

----------


## ابن المؤقت

شكرا جزيلا على العرض المهم حول قضية وجود الشيعة بالمغرب وانقراض أمرهم والحمد لله، ولكن لا ننسى إمارة الشيعة البجلية بتارودانت في السوس الأقصى، والتي نشأت بدعم وإيعاز من العبيديين في إفريقية، وكانت هناك صراعات بينها وبين المالكية المجاورين وصفها ابن حوقل في كتابه صورة الأرض بانها كانت دامية مستمرة، ثم انقرض امر البجليين على يد المرابطين المنصورين بقيادة عبد الله بن ياسين التمنارتي الجزولي عندما زحف بجيشه على المدينة فطهرها منهم وقد فروا عنها إلى الجبال محتفظين بمذهبهم متخفين خاصة بجبل درن - الأطلس الكبير - ثم انقرض ذلك كله ولم يعد هناك ذكر للبجلية ولا للروافض والحمد لله تعالى، ثم صارت مدينة تارودانت من معاقل المالكية تعج مساجدها ومدارسها بالطلبة القارئين حتى خرج منها امثال سالم بن سلامة الروداني السوسي مناظر الخوارج الوهبية بسجلماسة، وأبي زيد عبد الرحمان التمنارتي ومحمد بن سليمان الجزولي من علماء القرن 11 وغيرهم كثير جدا..
والسلام

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا أخانا و بارك فيك على هذا الموضوع الرائع و المفيد، حبذا لو تتحفونا بارك الله فيكم بكتب أو مقالات تتحدث عن تاريخ الشيعة بالمغرب و أصولهم و عاداتهم و معاقلهم بالمملكة والمناصب التي شغلوها...
جزاكم الله خيرا و سدد خطاكم

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاكم الله خيرًا.
هل هناك تقارير ودراسات حديثة عن نشاط التشيع في المغرب وإحصاء عددهم في العقود الماضية القريبة إلى يومنا هذا؟.
كلمني بعض الأفاضل من أهل المغرب، أن من أهم الركائز الأساسية التي تحجم التشيع ونشاطه هناك، وتجعله شبه منعدم؛ سيادة المذهب المَالِكي هناك، فهل هذا صحيح، ولما؟

----------

